
Oblong industries, inc. - jwilliams
http://www.oblong.com/
======
fuelfive
Next time I need to change cubes with chinese characters from clear to red or
rearrange alphabet letters with a friend, this will be a viable option.

I always find it unsettling when I see demos of "new user interface
technology" that involves people performing tasks that seem primarily designed
to look visually impressive and only secondarily (if at all) are related to a
task someone would actually want to accomplish.

Show me how this can help me work faster. I'm currently unconvinced that this
system is superior to a mouse + keyboard. I'm not even convinced that the demo
tasks couldn't have been completed just as easily using keyboard shortcuts and
a mouse.

------
Hexstream
That technology may look perfectly adapted in movies (eg. Minority Report) and
concept demos, but I'm utterly unconvinced it would be much practical for
real-world usage.

For one thing, it seems like you'll have to learn lots of complex gestures if
you want to accomplish something nontrivial. You'll run out of simple,
intuitive, distingishable gestures really fast.

------
noonespecial
Neat. But I can hardly hold a wiimote up for a half-hour. I work on computers
8 hours a day. I do not want to hold my hands up and wave at them for 8 hours!

~~~
wingo
Most people start with their hands out in front, then settle down to a shoot-
from-the-hip pose that's much more comfortable.

------
markbao
Jesus Christ, I need to drop out of hs. Tech is just passing me by.

------
vaksel
isn't there a copyright/trademark infringement on the name? i.e. for that "The
Oblong's" show?

~~~
notauser
Copyright isn't for names, and trademarks usually only apply in one industry.

